# How Show RGB value from 0 to 255 and no in % ?



## AlexM75 (May 12, 2017)

Hi , 
When using zoom tool , or the hand, I can see, under the Histogram the value of pixel. 
Ex : R 5 G 6,8 B 14%

I would like instead,  to show value from 0 to 255.  Is there a way to do that ? I can't find it...
I found a way to show LAB value.. but no 0 to 255.


----------



## oleleclos (May 12, 2017)

Histogram values are shown in 8-bit values (0-255) in Soft Proof mode in the Develop module (shortcut key: S).






My guess is that percentages are used during editing because RAW, PSD or TIFF files can be 12, 14 or 16 bits per colour depending on the source, so representing values on an 8-bit scale would be inaccurate and misleading, and using the actual scale (0-4095, 0-16383 or 0-65535) would be confusing.


----------



## AlexM75 (May 13, 2017)

Thank You for your explanations. I make sens ! That's exactly what I was looking for ... 
Nevertheless it's quite non convenient to use (to need to enter in the shootproofind mode each time I want to see some values). 
Better than nothing !  Have a good day !


----------



## Wernfried (May 13, 2017)

oleleclos said:


> My guess is that percentages are used during editing because RAW, PSD or TIFF files can be 12, 14 or 16 bits per colour depending on the source, so representing values on an 8-bit scale would be inaccurate and misleading, and using the actual scale (0-4095, 0-16383 or 0-65535) would be confusing.



DNG supports even 16, 24 and 32 bits. Showing percentage values seems to be really useful.


----------



## oleleclos (May 13, 2017)

AlexM75 said:


> ...it's quite non convenient to use (to need to enter in the shootproofind mode each time I want to see some values)....


In that case you might prefer to work with a translation table like this stuck to your monitor


----------

